# Odd looks in the petshop



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We mix our own rat and mouse food, and now we have a dog too so imagine the latest looks we got for this shopping list:-

Huge bag of bunny muesli - rats and mice
Big bag of rat nuggets - rats and mice
Chinchilla chew - rats
Hamster toys - mice
Parrot toys - rats and mice
Big bag of wild bird seed - rats and mice
Dog treats - dog
Adult wet dog food - dog
Puppy biscuits - rats and mice
Kitten wet food - rats
Cat scratching post - rats
Lizard flower mix - rats and mice

Hmmmm, I could see her wondering. She almost asked but didn't 

What odd looks have you had and why?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> We mix our own rat and mouse food, and now we have a dog too so imagine the latest looks we got for this shopping list:-
> 
> Huge bag of bunny muesli
> Big bag of rat nuggets
> ...


I got told to leave a petshop once for having a Hairless rat with me as it ''was upsetting the customers''

I told her she was pathetic...I bit my lip, she should be greatfull i almost went off on one!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

got odd looks last time went to stock up. had a trolley packed with

2 large bags of paper based cat litter for rats
4 bags of sawdust (for other critters, not the rats!)
1 large pack of hay
1 large pack of straw
2 bags of paper bedding (should have brought more, go thru it so fast)
water bottle
assorted toys and tubes
guinea pig food
hamster food
gerbil food

was struggling to push the trolley :lol:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> I got told to leave a petshop once for having a Hairless rat with me as it ''was upsetting the customers''
> 
> I told her she was pathetic...I bit my lip, she should be greatfull i almost went off on one!!!


 can they even do that?? Silly girl, people don't have to look do they?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i get weird looks all the time.. i think its one of my goals in life :lol:

as for weird looks in pet shops, its normally when i loose my rag at how they keep them, i dont buy any thing from pet stores any more, we have our own :lol:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I work in a pet shop and love asking people what animals they have! lol You wouldn't have got any funny looks in our, just lots of questions 

Oh and I love it when people bring in their pets, makes the day a bit more interesting


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I get odd looks at all the veggies I buy for the piggies. I got 4 huge bags of spinach the other night and the person just looked asif 'wow your healthy..!'

We were in PAH today with one of the piggies after the vet. We went over to the piggie pen and all the babies went crazy so we stood for a good while just talking away to them. Lots of odd looks


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> We were in PAH today with one of the piggies after the vet. We went over to the piggie pen and all the babies went crazy so we stood for a good while just talking away to them. Lots of odd looks


least I'm not the only one who talks to the pets in pet shops then! often forget where I am until I realise people are looking


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I only shop in our local pet shop and have done for years so they know me by now and what pets I have but other customers dont so I sometimes get odd looks.

Last time I had.....
2 bags megazorb
2 huge bags hay
4 extra large bags of soft tissue bedding
Rabbit dry food
Rat dry food
Bucket of mealworms as these get fed to the wild birds as well
Trill
Millet sprays
Dog biscuits
Kitten kibble
Various treats
4 packs of 'treat' hay
Some hamster igloos
And some other toys 
Oh and wet cat food

We also get odd looks driving home as my brother only has a tiny clio and we have to cram all the stuff in!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I
> 
> We also get odd looks driving home as my brother only has a tiny clio and we have to cram all the stuff in!


:lol: I can just see it...


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

purple_x said:


> We also get odd looks driving home as my brother only has a tiny clio and we have to cram all the stuff in!


haha same with me and my smart - had my purchases crammed into every available space


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't shop in pet shops because I get most things online, but I do get odd looks when I'm walking about with the cat carrier full of rats.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:lol: i get odd looks in asda when doing a night shop and saying to the oh thatd do for the rats picking up all sorts of treats and car cloths and wash cloths and piles of free newspapers my oh gets totaly imbarrassed when i nab a ton of papers and promptly walks of.
the other day i was in a clothes shop and the bloke started asking random questions cant remember how we got the subject of rats but he was completly shocked i kept them as pets and let them free range i could just imagine his face if i actually walked into the shop with them.

my shopping list is usually

cat buiscuits (for cat and ratties)
wet cat food (for cat and ratties)
baby food (for ratties)
rat mix
hamster mix
nuts (for the ratties and hammies)
seeds (for the rats)
greens (for us and hammies and rats)
treats (for everyone)
crackers (for every one)
hamster bedding (for hammies)
stinky tuna (my ratties love it)
cheap wash cloths or micro fibre cloths (for rats and hammie hammocks)
and tons of porridge (for everybody)

the majority of my trolly is my animals shopping only about 10% for us

people must think i own a zoo lol


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I don't shop in pet shops because I get most things online, but I do get odd looks when I'm walking about with the cat carrier full of rats.


Wait, you take them shopping with you? :lol:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> Wait, you take them shopping with you? :lol:


No, but I take them to the vets which is a 20 minute walk from my dads or a bus ride and a walk from my mums.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Snippet said:


> No, but I take them to the vets which is a 20 minute walk from my dads or a bus ride and a walk from my mums.


aw ratties get to see outside world! bet that surprises a few people who expect to see a cat or dog!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> aw ratties get to see outside world! bet that surprises a few people who expect to see a cat or dog!


It does suprise people. Most people are lovely to them, but one stupid cow who was at the vets more or less shouted as I was going into the consultation room 'Ugh, aren't they disgusting'. I could of quite cheerfully punched her in the face.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Snippet said:


> It does suprise people. Most people are lovely to them, but one stupid cow who was at the vets more or less shouted as I was going into the consultation room 'Ugh, aren't they disgusting'. I could of quite cheerfully punched her in the face.


grrr how unbelievably rude of her! annoys me how people automatically assume they are dirty. they should come round to mine when the boys are free ranging - they love having a wash in their paddling pool.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Snippet said:


> It does suprise people. Most people are lovely to them, but one stupid cow who was at the vets more or less shouted as I was going into the consultation room 'Ugh, aren't they disgusting'. I could of quite cheerfully punched her in the face.


ive found when i take mine out in a carrier or on my shoulder i get people mainly women trying to get as far away as they can i remember when i first got my boys rip freeky and deeky i was bringing themhomeon the train in a tool box the woman next to me asked whats in the box she screamed and couldnt move quicker how can people notlove their squishy little faces


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, I miss my ratties. 

One time I got like half a trolley full of carrots from Asda for the horses at work... That got some odd looks. Probably people wondering why I wasn't orange.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

myzoo said:


> how can people notlove their squishy little faces


theres been a few people who have said before seeing my boys that they couldnt stand rats and would most definitely not be handling them but liked them once they saw them. said they were cuter than expected and _did _want to hold them. rats get such a bad rep but they are great pets


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Also walk to my vets so the boys go in the carrier. I get the "awww whats in there....ewww" thing. When I brought my rescue boys home on the train some woman said "Eww I can't believe anyone would want those as pets". Whatever happened to 'if you can't say anything nice'? 

For the most part though I find myself educating people who genuinely didn't know much about rats.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

ceretrea said:


> We mix our own rat and mouse food, and now we have a dog too so imagine the latest looks we got for this shopping list:-
> 
> Huge bag of bunny muesli - rats and mice
> Big bag of rat nuggets - rats and mice
> ...


Pretty much for having the same type of shopping list as you. I used to have mice and gerbils (still have one) so bought loads of products/toys for them and had a dog as well who was fed on Pets at Home Food (and was usually with me). I mixed the food for the mice myself so only bought rat food for them got the rest at holland and barrett - not sure what they would have thought if they knew I was buying it for the mice


----------

